# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Lovebirds ζευγάρια

## Gkontos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά

Έχω αυτά τα 2 lovebirds, το petshop μου τα πουλήσε για ζευγάρι personatus, αλλά σαν άσχετος που είμαι δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια, το μόνο που παρατήρησα είναι πώς σίγουρα δεν είναι ζευγάρι, μάλλον και τα 2 αρσενικά είναι ή αδέρφια..
Γενικά τα δύο πουλιά είναι συνέχεια σε απόσταση ακόμα και όταν κοιμούνται..

Στο θέμα μας τώρα

Θέλω να βάλω μέσα στην κλούβα ακόμα 4 πουλιά..
Με βάση αυτά που έχω τι κατηγορίες lovebirds μπορώ να βάλω για να μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν αλλά και για να εχω γόνους, χωρίς προβλήματα??

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ 

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Τι ηλικία έχουν, σου είπαν;

----------

